# Advice re M25 please



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

I will be travelling from the north to Dover on Saturday the 30th May to catch the P&O. ferry to Calais at 18.15hrs, could someone with local knowledge please advise how much extra time I should allow for the M25 which I believe is a nightmare. I do not have to work to a tight timetable.
Thanks in anticipation.
Bob.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Answer*

Hello,

Reminds me of the "how long is a piece of String" Answer

If you do a search, you will find this has been discussed a lote just recenlty. I have put some responses in there too. If I can find it I will post a link.

Trev.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: advice re M25 please*



torrhead said:


> I will be travelling from the north to Dover on Saturday the 30th May to catch the P&O. ferry to Calais at 18.15hrs, could someone with local knowledge please advise how much extra time I should allow for the M25 which I believe is a nightmare. I do not have to work to a tight timetable.
> Thanks in anticipation.
> Bob.


You should be Ok on a Saturday, I did it last Saturday on the Bank holiday leaving Finchampstead at 10am got to Johns Cross about 12-15, hold ups were on the A21 with the holiday traffic not M25.

Does of course depend on no accidents!

Gpd luck and have a nice trip.

Peter

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*M25*

Hello again,

By typing "M25" alone into the search, these were the two I suggest may help you.

M25 
M25 Another One here <Click

Hope this helps?

Trev


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: advice re M25 please*



torrhead said:


> I will be travelling from the north to Dover on Saturday the 30th May to catch the P&O. ferry to Calais at 18.15hrs, could someone with local knowledge please advise how much extra time I should allow for the M25 which I believe is a nightmare. I do not have to work to a tight timetable.
> Thanks in anticipation.
> Bob.


Just give yourself oodles more time than you actally need. Play it safe is the name of the game, especially with the M25 (the road to hell) :lol:

steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Where in the North.

watford is north of the M25


I live in North Nottinghamshire, usually book Dover to Calais for about 6 o clock

256 miles in total and usually set off at about 10 - 11 oclock.The timing allows for herself to go to the loo a stop for a sarny and allowance for puncture or holdups.

Usually arrive with time to spare and get put on earlier ferry

Hope this is of use to you.


dave P


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: advice re M25 please*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> torrhead said:
> 
> 
> > I will be travelling from the north to Dover on Saturday the 30th May to catch the P&O. ferry to Calais at 18.15hrs, could someone with local knowledge please advise how much extra time I should allow for the M25 which I believe is a nightmare. I do not have to work to a tight timetable.
> ...


Or Crashes
Or "Police Incidents"
Or Operation Stack
Or Ducks, Horses, Geese or similar animals on the road.
Or Breakdowns
Or Weather
Or Industrial Action
Or.....................................too many Northerners heading south.........
Or;


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll let you know on Sunday as I'm going that way tomorrow.

Lesley


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sunday*

Or Monday as the case may be! :wink:

Trev.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*M25*

 Ciao tutti,
well since this is in the Italy Touring section, just to add my 2 eurocents worth. Often travel from North Wales to Folkestone/Dover via M25. Almost as bad as the Rome Ring Road!
Leaving Flintshire about 08:00 gets me to Chunnel at 17:00 easily; including drink/comfort/fuel stops on the way, and also half an hour or so shopping at Ashford.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Don't worry about it. If you are late, there is another ferry about one hour later.

If you do get delayed and want to talk to the nice people at P&O, then land line is 01304 863000 which unlike the 08 number, will not cost you an arm and a leg from your mobile.

Russell


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi There

I travel that stretch of the M25 from Cambridgeshire twice a week at various times of the day and it's not anywhere near as "scary" as it's made out to be - in fact it can be a pleasant journey. (I await comments on that remark!!)

Where are you joining the M25?

The A1 - M11 - M1 it can make a difference.

What is your check in time.

Cheers

David


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Remarks*



spindrifter said:


> Hi There
> 
> I travel that stretch of the M25 from Cambridgeshire twice a week at various times of the day and it's not anywhere near as "scary" as it's made out to be - in fact it can be a pleasant journey. (I await comments on that remark!!)
> 
> ...


I will be first then, what is the name of your prescription drugs?

Trev :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

spindrifter said:


> Hi There
> 
> I travel that stretch of the M25 from Cambridgeshire twice a week at various times of the day and it's not anywhere near as "scary" as it's made out to be - in fact it can be a pleasant journey. (I await comments on that remark!!)
> 
> ...


I agree, never had that much of a problem with the M25, even most of my aquaintance is with the western side around the Heathrow stretch. The rolling speed limits have proved to be a brilliant idea.

I have heard of horror stories but yet to experience any myself.

However, and its a big however, these hold-ups certainly do happen from time to time as they do on any busy motorway.
Just give yourself plenty of time and remember most Londoners who use the M25 don't get up that early so try and get off the motorway by 0800.

Just re-checked your ferry time. Early afternoons are usually a good time to use the M-way, always seems a relative lull then. Worst part is the tolls at Dartford, looks like a mass marathon start as everyone sprints for a pay station!!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> spindrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Hi There
> ...


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*M25*

Thanks everyone for there prompt reply, I am travelling from Stranraer Via. Clithereo, where I am having some warranty work done on my Sat.dish/Finder. I will be leaving that location on Thurs. 28th. (PM) and going towards Dover, I could not make my mind up whether to go straight pass London (M25) or wait until Saturday to tackle the problem. After reading the posts I might wait somewhere North of London until Saturday and make the dreaded journey in the morning.This should take the pain out of it and also leave me plenty of time.


----------



## 111154 (Apr 6, 2008)

On Saturday it won't be too bad. The M25 is only really a killer during the working week.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

we left from M5/M42 split at 1.15 on a Sunday and we were in Calais at 6.30 if that helps


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi There Torrhead.

Useful links for your journey down the M25 to Dover - they give frequent and up to-date road condition reports throughout the day.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/kent/local_radio/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/essex/local_radio/

Enjoy your journey

David


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I do a regular run from Harlowl M11 down M25 to A21, the 80/90 miles i do in about 2 hours with no hold ups, however it has also taken me 6 hours .On average i feel you will have a decent run at that time.Good luck.


----------

